# CRTC Registry - National Do Not Call List (Telemarketing)



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Well today is the day of the beginning of the end of those nuisance telemarketing calls for all those who register at the CRTC's DNCL (Do Not Call List) - except it wasn't taking calls when I checked it out  :

https://www.lnnte-dncl.gc.ca/


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I registered my home & cell phone numbers on the website early this morning before leaving for work. Hopefully the DNCL will be effective and we'll soon receive no more of those annoying telemarketing calls right after sitting down to eat supper.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

The Doug said:


> I registered my home & cell phone numbers on the website early this morning before leaving for work. Hopefully the DNCL will be effective and we'll soon receive no more of those annoying telemarketing calls right after sitting down to eat supper.


Hmmm... Maybe the system got overloaded by other Canadians wanting the same peaceful supper.

I'll try again later, as suggested.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just now registered my phone number, but got the same result. I shall try again later. There goes those "free" cruise ship vacations. Such is Life.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The chance that I'll provide a valid, working phone number to a registry, government-officiated or not, is nil.

What stops spammers from setting up with exactly this list of numbers, once obtained, resold, traded or stolen?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> What stops spammers from setting up with exactly this list of numbers, once obtained, resold, traded or stolen?


The new law.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

"hello there, are you interested in selling your house anytime soon?

I could asses the current value of your house for free and talk to you about how fast you are losing money by NOT selling your home right now!!!

Oh, you like the idea of living where you raised your kids? Well, you better have photos of the place, because the economy is dead, and soon we all will follow unless we liquify what little remains of our assets before it's too late!
And if you list with me, I'll personally go there, take the pictures, and will give you free paper* AND digital copies once we close the sell!! Because I care for you, that's what I do. So call me, because i can't anymore!!!"


not intended to solicit if you are currently under contract with another broker.
* paper photos limited to one (1) set of 8 photos, unless there was a leftover of feature sheets in color, then you can keep them instead.


----------



## Reveeen (Aug 26, 2008)

*Who can still call you*

From:
https://www.lnnte-dncl.gc.ca/cofi-fico-eng

Who Can Still Call You?

Consumers should understand that registering on the National DNCL will reduce but not eliminate all telemarketing calls. There are certain kinds of telemarketing calls that are exempted from the National DNCL Rules.

The exemptions include telemarketing calls made by, or on behalf of:

Canadian registered charities;
Political parties, riding associations and candidates; and
Newspapers of general circulation for the purpose of soliciting subscriptions.
Telemarketing calls from organizations with whom you have an existing business relationship are also exempt. You are considered to have an existing business relationship with a telemarketer if you:

Purchased, leased, or rented a product or service in the last eighteen (18) months from the telemarketer;
You have a written contract with the telemarketer for a service that is still in effect or expired within the last eighteen (18) months; and/or
You asked a telemarketer about a product or service within the last six (6) months.
Telemarketers may also call you if you have provided express consent to be called. Express consent includes:

Your permission on a written form, electronic form, or an online form; or
Your verbal permission.
The National DNCL Rules to not apply to telemarketing calls made to businesses.

*I wonder how much this limited effort is costing?*
And, of course it would be pretty hard to apply Canadian law to calls coming from outside Canada.

YouTube - FoneJacker - Free Ring Dings


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just tried the site and successfully registered my residence phone, my fax and my cell.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> The new law.


Most major cities in Canada have seen temporary telephone-sweat-shops set up, where a bunch of people get hired to phone people from lists and scam them out of their banking or credit information. Often, the callers don't know the people they work for, why they're getting this information; and often they don't even get paid, they get scammed like the people they call.

No doubt these phone scammers would like to get a copy of the "do not call" list: valid, working phone numbers provided by people with reasons to not want to be called.

The ringleaders are hard to prosecute: they make a lot of money, and work hard not to get their own hands very dirty in the process. They depend on the gullibility of their 'workers' and the people they call; and they depend on the greed of people who are in a position to sell lists of valid phone numbers to them.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Where's Chicken Little when you really need him?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Someone's a _tad_ paranoid...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Where's Chicken Little when you really need him?


They prey mostly on the elderly, and steal millions altogether. I guess you don't care.

Welcome to PhoneBusters

RCMP Frauds and Scams - Telemarketing Fraud

Telephone Scams - Government of Ontario (Canada)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I guess you don't care.


I guess not. Along with everyone else.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Since I work evenings I miss most of the telemarketing calls.

And if this registry thing is even semi successful I might miss getting the occasional call. Here's a conversation I had a few years back with a dude who was trying to sell some kind of floor care product and wanted to know if I wanted an in home demonstration:

Caller: "Would you like an in home demonstration?"

MACenstein: "That would be fine except I don't have floors."

Caller: "Pardon?"

MACenstein: "I have walls and ceilings but no floors."

Caller: "Uh, okay... Bye."


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

The problem with the DNCL *is* the exceptions. Frankly, half the calls I get are from those on the exceptions list.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Most major cities in Canada have seen temporary telephone-sweat-shops set up, where a bunch of people get hired to phone people from lists and scam them out of their banking or credit information. Often, the callers don't know the people they work for, why they're getting this information; and often they don't even get paid, they get scammed like the people they call.
> 
> No doubt these phone scammers would like to get a copy of the "do not call" list: valid, working phone numbers provided by people with reasons to not want to be called.
> 
> The ringleaders are hard to prosecute: they make a lot of money, and work hard not to get their own hands very dirty in the process. They depend on the gullibility of their 'workers' and the people they call; and they depend on the greed of people who are in a position to sell lists of valid phone numbers to them.


With the new law, they are entirely open to prosecution. That protection did not exist prior to the creation of the registry.

If one followed your train of thought, then all possible laws would have to be tossed out as useless because people do break the law and get away with it.

Also, the new law will force the phone companies to terminate services to those companies that break the law. They can't telemarket if they have no way of tele...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd be pretty happy if The Captain stopped calling...

I put myself on the CDMA no call list a few years ago, and that did curb a lot of the calls - only to be replaced by the free Collingwood vacations.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

They were subject to prosecution before, since there are laws about fraud already.

These are not your typical "companies," who hang signs up and have business plans.

This will be just another list to them.




EvanPitts said:


> With the new law, they are entirely open to prosecution. That protection did not exist prior to the creation of the registry.
> 
> If one followed your train of thought, then all possible laws would have to be tossed out as useless because people do break the law and get away with it.
> 
> Also, the new law will force the phone companies to terminate services to those companies that break the law. They can't telemarket if they have no way of tele...


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

At the end of the day as long as our government doesn't waste as much money as they did with the gun registry then it's been a good day for Canadians.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

No one has mentioned it here yet, but I am amazed at the shock of our government at the massive, *unexpected*, response.

These people are so out-of-touch with reality, they have no idea what the average person has to put up with in the name of commercial enterprise.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

NDNCL = FAIL!

I never got telemarketers on my cell and am not getting them. I am going to track down who it was and find a way to pin them.



EvanPitts said:


> I'd be pretty happy if The Captain stopped calling...


I think this is who is calling me...do you hear two blasts from a fog horn then "Hi, I'm your captiain"...then that's where I hang up.

The NDNCL website is down right now but I'm gonna find out the number (I may have to wait fro my Rogers bill) and then wait until the site is up, then file a complaint. I have missed 2 or 3 calles from +1 000-000-0000; now I know who it was!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah, I get both calls and faxes from:

000-000-0000 

and the ever popular:

123-456-7890 tptptptp


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm getting them at home now...never had them b4 this list; I think someone decided to take the list and use it...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> NDNCL = FAIL!
> 
> I never got telemarketers on my cell and am not getting them. I am going to track down who it was and find a way to pin them.
> 
> ...


We've had a noticeable reduction in telemarketing calls since the list started. I have call display and never pick-up if it looks like telemarketing so I rarely ever spoke to them, but we got an average of 2 or 3 calls a day. Now it's down to one every 2 or 3 days.

If I ever got a call on my cell phone and inadvertently answered it I would be very pissed off. Or if I used airtime to check the message. 

I'm wondering if cell numbers are in a unique number range so that they are identified as cell phones rather than land lines. Does anyone know? If not I guess some calls to cell phones could be unintentional if the telemarketer is using a machine that just goes through sequences of numbers. This is not an excuse though because making unsolicited calls to private residences is something businesses shouldn't do anyway.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Cell phones used to have unique blocks of numbers - but that has changed because of "deregulation". I am not sure how The Captain gets away with spoofing the caller ID - he may not be operating inside the US or Canada, where his kind of phone spamming is illegal.

Much of the telemarketing has disappeared, but The Captain and You Are Paying Too Much In Credit Card Interest and We Are Going To Give You Government Money To Set Up Your Own Business remain - probably some kind of Nigerian scam.

Too bad I couldn't get rid of my e-mail Spam, because I get at least a dozen spam for every actual message...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> Cell phones used to have unique blocks of numbers - but that has changed because of "deregulation". I am not sure how The Captain gets away with spoofing the caller ID - he may not be operating inside the US or Canada, where his kind of phone spamming is illegal.
> 
> Much of the telemarketing has disappeared, but The Captain and You Are Paying Too Much In Credit Card Interest and We Are Going To Give You Government Money To Set Up Your Own Business remain - probably some kind of Nigerian scam.
> ...


My girlfriend went on my computer one time and mail was open and I must have had 10 emails from different girls wanting me to love me and bring them over from Russia or Nigeria or somewhere and pay for their flight. She didn't get it was spam and freaked out on me... ..if only...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> My girlfriend went on my computer one time and mail was open and I must have had 10 emails from different girls wanting me to love me and bring them over from Russia or Nigeria or somewhere and pay for their flight. She didn't get it was spam and freaked out on me... ..if only...


It's too bad that she didn't understand such things. My old boss was freaked out about all of the Viagra ads he was getting - considering that he is a Puritan and thus, they don't think about sex because sex is an extravagance and filled with sin and stuff like that.

But the oddest thing I ever got was a request from the Archbishop Of Nigeria And Malaysia to donate funds to his Parish.

Phones ringing - must be The Captain calling... beejacon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Vrtually half my telelmarketing calls are from outside the country anyway. Michigan, Nevada and New York State numbers are the most common. I'm sure they're not required to honour the "do not call" list.

I do hate the "There is nothing wrong with your credit card right now" message.

Occasionally I still have sport with a telemarketer rather than just hanging up. The other day it was some liar claiming that I filled out a contest entry in a mall, because that's why they were calling me. I told him that it was impossible because my religion forbids entering contests of any kind. He then moved on to "Well, I am actually calling you because I have a free gift waiting for you." (When did it become necessary to call a gift "free"?) I told him that this was also impossible because my religion forbade me to receive free gifts of any sort. No matter how many objections he came up with, I just answered that my religion had a rule against it. He hung up voluntarily, the first time this has happened to me in years.


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

My experience has been good since the law. The calls I get are very few and a quick "take my name off your list" seems to work very well. Before the law was introduced it was ridiculos and now I'm pleased with the results. No complaints over here.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

This is how you deal with a telemarketer:

YouTube - Tom Mabe funny phone call


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ironic or what...minutes after reading this thread, I get a call from (000) 000-0000. I didn't want the pleasure of talking to the Captain or giving uncle Ted a minute of my money, so I let it ring.

So much for adding my cell to the Do Not Call List!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Got a call from Scotialine Insurance; 

"uh, are you exempt from the no-call list?" 

"no"

"I'm on the list, why re you calling me?"

"oh, I don't know...sorry..."

Complaint filed...this time it's a real number.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Got another call from the Captain yesterday - so that means I'll be reporting him to the DNCL for the third time in four days. Anchors away!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

nick24 said:


> Got another call from the Captain yesterday - so that means I'll be reporting him to the DNCL for the third time in four days. Anchors away!


You didn't happen to listen for a phone number did you? I haven't got another yet that could answer...I think a call back number will be needed...


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> You didn't happen to listen for a phone number did you? I haven't got another yet that could answer...I think a call back number will be needed...


Sorry, Scott, no. I've had 5 calls from the Captain and refused each time to pick up the phone and use my money to listen to a call I don't want to recieve.

CRTC are being as much use as a chocolate tea pot...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Got 2 more, 1 from a duct cleaning place and the other one I could not understand what he was saying but after loking on-line (Googling the #) it was from a group running scams.

I am on the verge of changing my #'s and NOT signing up to the do not call list.

I am also contacting the Toronto Sun and suggesting they use the information act to find out stats on how the system is not working.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Most of the newspaper calls are from something called the Newspaper Call Centre. They never know whether you're a subscriber because they have no access to the subscriber records so they just fish around and ask if you have Sunday delivery, etc.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Most of the newspaper calls are from something called the Newspaper Call Centre. They never know whether you're a subscriber because they have no access to the subscriber records so they just fish around and ask if you have Sunday delivery, etc.


Haven't any from newspapers yet...I did email the Toronto Sun news desk and suggest they investigate.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re this Call ID ...0000000 etc!*



nick24 said:


> Sorry, Scott, no. I've had 5 calls from the Captain and refused each time to pick up the phone and use my money to listen to a call I don't want to recieve.
> 
> CRTC are being as much use as a chocolate tea pot...


Did they leave a voicemail message?
I got this crap on my Roger's mobile today ( not an iPhone but that is irrelevant ).
Luckily my Roger's plan includes unlimited INCOMING or I too would be screaming blue bl**dy murder, however my voicemail is of the minimal three in dah inbox type!

Anyway, a load of incoming crap is NOT welcomed Mr Rogers!.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The Captain has yet to leave a message on either of my 2 phones he is calling.


----------

